# Recommendations where to liveaboard in the NW



## bmacfarquhar (Jan 12, 2010)

I am looking at moving to Oregon or Washington and trying out the liveaboard lifestyle. I was wondering if people familiar with the Pacific NW could recommend good places to go. How severe are the winters? I am coming from NYC area and think I would have a tough time living on a boat in the winters here but have heard that its more like rain in the NW. Any specific towns that are friendly to liveaboards?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

Winters are not bad but the boat will need heat, and there will be condensation issues. If you are buying a boat you might want to see if any liveaboards have their boat for sale as I'm pretty sure there are waiting lists everywhere.


----------



## JeffBurright (Apr 22, 2009)

*PNW ain't bad*

Hey there,
I've lived on my sailboat on Lake Union in Seattle, and it's been a pretty pleasant experience. In the depths of winter I had my one little West Marine space heater going and could keep the cabin right around 70 degrees after putting in some window insulation inserts. The rain can be a bit of a bear when you're walking to the shower in your robe, but you're heading that direction anyway so it's not too bad.

If you want to find a liveaboard slip and already have a boat, your best bet is to sublease from somebody else and get your foot in the door that way. Shilshole Marina in Seattle has a bulletin board outside their office with upcoming sublets and may be a good place to start if you're looking in this area. Tacoma also had a few liveaboard spots downtown when I was looking 2 years ago. I'm not sure the situation in Portland, but I'd recommend just calling a few spots and see what they say. I spent a week or two listening to people tell me no before lucking out and finding my current slip. It was an especially tough sell considering I didn't actually *own* the boat yet.

Good luck!


----------



## svpegasus (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, I have been living aboard Pegasus for 4 years now in Port Orchard WA. Across the bay in Bremerton is open mooreage and I believe liveaboard space available. And yes the rain does start to suck after awhile. or is it the short days with no daylight? But summer is almosst here, the days are getting longer.


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

there are lots of liveaboards here in Seattle. Some of the small private marinas around lake Union and Salmon bay could be your best bet to find space. I've certainly considered it over the past few years, but staying land based for the moment. If you don't need to be around a city, per se, you can try Port Orchard, as mentioned or further afield like Kingston, Winslow, Port Townsend, Oak Harbor, or?????


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oregon marinas I'm betting are a bit cheaper than Seattle. Lots of live-aboards on Marine Drive (33rd Avenue heading West down to Hayden Island). 

I have a slip out near Scappoose. There are lots of places there, cheaper than Portland, by quite a bit, many with live-aboards. My marina only allows 6 days a month for me to stay overnight.


----------



## elcap373 (Feb 23, 2009)

A little over one year ago my son and I conspired to buy a sailboat he could live-aboard while attending the University of Washington in Seattle and the two of us could sail around the Puget Sound. After much searching we found a Newport 33 for a good price and bought her. To find a live-aboard slip near the university we watched Craig’s List and prowled the waterfront. There is always some turnover – so after about two weeks of looking we found a great spot just off campus. 
It’s working out great. He loves living on the boat. We’re enjoying sailing together. I enjoy puttering on an old boat. – We joke – “He lives on my boat and I sail his dorm room!”
If you can find work in the Seattle area – living aboard can be a great lifestyle. You always have a great view, interesting neighbors, and a pleasant place to sit and read a book in the setting sun.
Based on my experience I would have the following recommendations:
1.	Seattle is very live-aboard friendly
2.	Lake Union is a great location for a live-board slip. However, you will need to pass beneath two draw bridges to get to Lake Washington, or two draw bridges and locks to get to Puget Sound. Lake Union is pretty small for a 30+ foot sailboat.
3.	There is always some turnover in live-aboard slips. So choose where you want to live and start walking the docks and watching Craig’s List.
4.	It is nice to have a shower and hot water onboard so you can avoid the walk to the marina facilities in the winter.
RWM


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

Architeuthis said:


> .... I'm pretty sure there are waiting lists everywhere.


That may have been the case but it is well worth to call. Last year this Marina in Washington had a waiting list for slips my size that would have meant waiting at least 2 or 3 years.

I called this year and they had no waiting list, two slips to choose from available asap.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

There is a moorage with Port of Camas/Washougal. They have a waiting list, but nice part of the Columbia River. 

When I did my shopping for a marina cruise from Marine Drive on 33rd down to the Hayden Island area, one would swear that there was no economic crisis and the places all appeared to be full.


----------

